

Ask HN: What is a great company no one has started? - cyberaleck


======
tomasz207
A suit rental service. I want to start it, but have too much going on with my
full-time job to get it done. Suitparcel.com is already bought, just need to
develop it and invest in the suit inventory (the easy part).

